# New plant ID plz



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, just got these two plants from PJ's and they were not labeled at all and the staff was unable to identify them.

Any ideas?


















thanks guys


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The plant in pic 1 is not an aquatic plant. It is a terrestrial/marsh plant whose name eludes me right now. *It is Dracaena marginata.*
The plant in pic 2 looks to be an emersed form/greenhouse grown ludwigia or rotala species. Not sure.

Sorry.... Mike, that's all I got for now.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if stuart is correct about the marsh plant, you could try acclimatizing it so it can atleast be used in an upper corner of the tank, where it can reach the surface of the water. Many marsh plants can survive in shallow water, but when they get planted over a foot below the surface, they rot after a few weeks


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

facepalm


not what I wanted to hear... but as always thanks for the quick replies guys.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a good link to some Non-Aquatic Plants sold in the trade.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very useful link stuart, thank you

I will keep the plant submerged for the time being, but as soon as I begin to see any kind of decompostion it will come out and I'll try it in a small planter in the house


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't that first plant related to the same family as the one they use to make Hula skirts in Hawaii?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the stem plant is either *Nesaea sp. 'red leaved' *or *Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'*:

http://www.floridaaquatic.com/images/IMG_3215.JPG


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> I think the stem plant is either *Nesaea sp. 'red leaved' *or *Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'*:
> 
> http://www.floridaaquatic.com/images/IMG_3215.JPG


I believe you are correct. Thank you for the ID. It is NOT an easy plant to keep/grow. Did you buy them at Pet Smart? If so it IS a Nesaea sp. and Dracaena.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i got them from PJ's which explains why the staff didn't know their identity


----------

